# synchro iPhone depuis iTunes sur iPad



## zopp (3 Mai 2012)

Bonjour

je me pose la question si pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas de Mac, seulement un iPad et iPhone, il peut utiliser iTunes sur iPad pour synchroniser et gérer son iPhone de la même manière que depuis un Mac avec OS-X. 


Merci d'éclarer ma lanterne.


----------



## Gwen (3 Mai 2012)

Non, absolument pas. La seule solution, c'est la sauvegarde dans iCloud et le téléchargement direct depuis internet et le partage avec des logiciels comme DropBox par exemple.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Mai 2012)

Pas grand chose de plus à ajouter... Les deux se synchroniseront pas iCloud...


----------

